# Iverson gives Ford dap...



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

``I'm a big fan of his and I think I made a new friend,'' said Ford, the first-year point guard from Texas. ``He just told me 'good game' and that we're going to keep in touch. When Iverson gives me respect .... that's why I play the game, and from game to game I think I'm earning respect around the league...

``I respect guys that play with their heart and play hard,'' Iverson said. ``I saw that toughness in him. Once he gets more games under his belt, the game will start coming easier to him.''



When you get dap from Iverson, you know you're doing something right. Ford will be a fine player for years to come with Milwaukee.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

TJ's game is similar to AI's, he just has more of a PG mentality, so its not hard to see why they get along. 

The little guys of the NBA gotta stick together.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He didn't give Boykins dap...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> He didn't give Boykins dap...


You don't know that.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

AI better give TJ respect. He dished 9 assists on him and hit two free throws near the end of the game.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

WTF is dap?

One thing I don't understand is why Iverson has to give respect for someone in order for them to earn it. Who made him the guy who dishes out respect...

Ford deserves respect even if Iverson didn't give him respect. He has better handles than Iverson...oops did I say that!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No one said Iverson is the one who gives people respect. 

Ford said that he respected Iverson a lot and for Iverson to give him props meant a lot to him.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Iverson is a superstar. Its like a guy on the freshman team impressing the star on the varsity team, its flattering and boosts that freshmans value in peoples head. Iversons opinion on a players "toughness and heart" should be valued considering where he stands with those qualities.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Man, it's amazing how right I was about Ford. Haha, before the draft, everyone said he was too small and wouldn't succeed at the pro level, but I was saying it didn't matter, TJ would succeed anywhere he went. And now look at where he is!

OK, enough of that. TJ and Iverson are very similar players in a lot of ways. Iverson is more scorer and TJ is more passer, but they both go out every game no matter the situation. They could both have one leg amputated and still be the fastest guy out there. They are heart players who just take a beating everyday and come back the next night.

It means everything to TJ to get this respect. He has my respect before Iverson said anything, but hearing Iverson give him credit should make us regular folks see that not only is TJ impressing fans, he is impressing fellow players, who know a whole lot more about B-ball than us!


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Man, it's amazing how right I was about Ford. Haha, before the draft, everyone said he was too small and wouldn't succeed at the pro level, but I was saying it didn't matter, TJ would succeed anywhere he went. And now look at where he is!
> 
> OK, enough of that. TJ and Iverson are very similar players in a lot of ways. Iverson is more scorer and TJ is more passer, but they both go out every game no matter the situation. They could both have one leg amputated and still be the fastest guy out there. They are heart players who just take a beating everyday and come back the next night.
> ...


Yeah. Let him get what he deserves. BTW, the Bucks are 7-7, much better then anybody projected them at this point. (Check out the Forum)


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> AI better give TJ respect. He dished 9 assists on him and hit two free throws near the end of the game.


You hate on AI?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Of course AI gave him respect, TJ Ford is a stud. The guy will be a Top 5 PG in 2 or 3 years, you just watch. He has impressed me a whole hell of a lot, and many other people too, for good reason; he's good.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> WTF is dap?
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why Iverson has to give respect for someone in order for them to earn it. Who made him the guy who dishes out respect...
> ...


You don't know what dap is? Are you younger than forty?

And what's up with the hater tactics? You're making up a conflict in your mind because you obviously don't like AI. Also, TJ has nice handles, but better than AI? BAH!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Iverson is truely a class act.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Of course AI gave him respect, TJ Ford is a stud. The guy will be a Top 5 PG in 2 or 3 years, you just watch. He has impressed me a whole hell of a lot, and many other people too, for good reason; he's good.


Yeah and people are trying to tell us Hinrich is a much better than T.J. in the Bucks Forum. Since a lot of people are talking about the Bucks why don't you guys come visit and post in our forum. It is lonely in there.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Iverson is truely a class act.


WTF you mean?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF you mean?


What kind of a bloody hell reply is that? If you don't know what "class act" means, think David Robinson.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Where can I get some dap? It sounds like a gooey toy for toddlers!


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of a bloody hell reply is that? If you don't know what "class act" means, think David Robinson.


I know what it means, but the way you said it made it sound like, hes tryin to act like he has class or somethin.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what it means, but the way you said it made it sound like, hes tryin to act like he has class or somethin.


Wrong, the way I said that sounded like he definitely is a class act without being sarcastic.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Man, it's amazing how right I was about Ford. Haha, before the draft, everyone said he was too small and wouldn't succeed at the pro level, but I was saying it didn't matter, TJ would succeed anywhere he went. And now look at where he is!
> 
> OK, enough of that. TJ and Iverson are very similar players in a lot of ways. Iverson is more scorer and TJ is more passer, but they both go out every game no matter the situation. They could both have one leg amputated and still be the fastest guy out there. They are heart players who just take a beating everyday and come back the next night.
> ...


I've been saying TJ is the Man ever since I joined the board and people thought I was just being biased. HA! Told you guys...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> 
> 
> You hate on AI?


No, but if someone dishes 9 assists in you're grill you best have some respect or the next time you will get 12 assists dropped on you.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't know what dap is? Are you younger than forty?
> ...


TJ has better handles than AI!!!!!!!

No hating just the truth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Ford has impressed the hell out of me. I really didnt think he'd work in the pros. But it just goes to show, you cant count this kid out. Hes been counted out at every level, and at every level hes excelled. He reminds me of a cross of Iversons quickness with Jason Kidd's game.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> No, but if someone dishes 9 assists in you're grill you best have some respect or the next time you will get 12 assists dropped on you.


WOW how old are you??? 

How are you gonna tell me it was 9 assists on AI, all on AI. You must be really dumb to think that, and as for sayin Ford has better handles...

Stop watchin basketball. You don't even sound like a true fan, the only reason you say lakers your fav team so no one can talk **** bout your team....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> The little guys of the NBA gotta stick together.


Why? It's not like they are fighting against the bigger players...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> the only reason you say lakers your fav team so no one can talk **** bout your team....


You haven't been around here for very long, have you?:laugh:


----------

